# beretta px4 storm or springfield xdm



## davidc128 (Jun 10, 2008)

i feel like i know a good bit about handguns but im sure someone on here can give me some good advice... im torn between the beretta px4 storm and the springfield xd... i can get a great deal on both handguns because of where i work so price difference isnt a big deal... both have pretty much the same features... takedown w/o a trigger pull, interchangeable grips to fit smaller or lager hands, both have large capacity clips... i like the safety on the beretta better than i do on the springfield... i have handled both guns and the beretta feels better to me... what id like is to hear from ppl that have shot both and can give me pros and cons of both

and is a match grade barrel really gonna make a difference in a self defence situation?


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

davidc128 said:


> both have pretty much the same features... takedown w/o a trigger pull,


The XD _does_ require a trigger pull for disassembly...



> interchangeable grips to fit smaller or lager hands,


Only the XD-M has interchangeable backstraps.



> both have large capacity clips...


These take clips? 



> i like the safety on the beretta better than i do on the springfield... i have handled both guns and the beretta feels better to me...


I think you've answered your own question...



> and is a match grade barrel really gonna make a difference in a self defence situation?


Again, only the XD-M has the match grade barrel...and to answer your question...no.

-Jeff-


----------



## davidc128 (Jun 10, 2008)

no the berretta has interchangeable backstraps too... http://www.berettausa.com/communities/le_mil/catalog_PX4.htm

ur right i got the xdm and the xd mixed up n there the xd requires a trigger pull for disassembly the xdm doesnt

clips - Magazines same difference lol

i know the beretta doesnt have a match grade barrel i didnt say it did

u really didnt answer my question tho... have u shot both and if so wat do u think of both?

i know the differences between the two just not how they shoot


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

davidc128 said:


> no the berretta has interchangeable backstraps too...





> i know the beretta doesnt have a match grade barrel i didnt say it did


I was saying that the XD-M has interchangeable backstraps and the match-grade barrel, not the normal XD.



> u really didnt answer my question tho... have u shot both and if so wat do u think of both?


My point was that if you like the safety, and the Beretta feels better in your hand, then the odds are you will like the Beretta better. Hence my "I think you answered your own question."



> i know the differences between the two just not how they shoot


They shoot like any other firearm:

1 - Safeties disengaged.
2 - Pull the trigger.
3 - Boom.

:smt033:smt082

-Jeff-


----------



## davidc128 (Jun 10, 2008)

no not every firearm shoots the same... trigger pull is difference in every gun one could b smooth were the other is jerky one could variy from 3lb trigger pull to 10lb... has someone had one or the other jam up after so many shots thats wat i want to know as my lil girl says "ur no help go away"


----------



## jeb21 (Jun 10, 2008)

They are both excellent firearms, though the XD has been out for a bit longerd than the Storm. I have fired the xd in 9mm and I like everything about it. I have not had a chance to play with the Storm yet.


----------



## Tuefelhunden (Nov 20, 2006)

Wow, nice attitude dude. Don't understand why everyone isn't racing to help you out here with you being so gracious and appreciative and all.


----------



## Chewy1 (Oct 27, 2008)

I, too, am interested in the response to the OP. I really like that the PX4 has a thumb safety and the different backstraps. There's a blurb at the bottom of the link listed above saying the PX4 was put through 30k rounds without an issue. That's pretty good!


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Tuefelhunden said:


> Wow, nice attitude dude. Don't understand why everyone isn't racing to help you out here with you being so gracious and appreciative and all.


+1. I sure do love it when a new member comes on a cops an attitude.

I was going to post something similar to what Beefy said, then I realized I would be no help, so I stopped.

Oh wait, I do have something that may be helpful ....



davidc128 said:


> clips - Magazines same difference


----------



## JustRick (Sep 14, 2008)

davidc128 said:


> i feel like i know a good bit about handguns but im sure someone on here can give me some good advice... im torn between the beretta px4 storm and the springfield xd... i can get a great deal on both handguns because of where i work so price difference isnt a big deal... both have pretty much the same features... takedown w/o a trigger pull, interchangeable grips to fit smaller or lager hands, both have large capacity clips... i like the safety on the beretta better than i do on the springfield... i have handled both guns and the beretta feels better to me... what id like is to hear from ppl that have shot both and can give me pros and cons of both


Grammar and punctuation matter.

I have not shot the Beretta, but the XD is a nice pistol in every 9mm size I've tried. I haven't tried the XD in .40 or .45. Beretta has a good reputation and I'm sure that if you like the feel of the Beretta you'd like shooting it, too. Have you tried dry-firing the Beretta and the XD? That should give you at least some sense of trigger feel. Good luck.


----------



## FallGuy (Mar 7, 2007)

Hey Todd, that is plagiarism LOL!


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

FallGuy said:


> Hey Todd, that is plagiarism LOL!


Nah, I stole it from you to use only as a pictorial explanation when I came across someone that thinks the words "mag" and "clip" are interchangeable; not as a sig line. It just so happened that it was at the end of what I wrote. You still have exclusive rights to that one.

I'll stick to "NoBama" and my quote from "Cars" (until I get bored with those). :smt033


----------



## FallGuy (Mar 7, 2007)

No problem Todd, any time someone can help spread the word I am all for it!


----------

